
A collection of useful .gitignore templates - panchtatvam
https://github.com/github/gitignore
======
skibz
These templates are also used by gitignore.io

I made a simple alias for generating a .gitignore using their service:

ignore = "!gi() { curl -L -s
[https://www.gitignore.io/api/$@](https://www.gitignore.io/api/$@) >
.gitignore;}; gi"

Example usage:

git ignore 'node,osx'

Note that the alias is potentially destructive! So some may prefer to do the
output redirection themselves, especially if there is an existing .gitignore
to which you wish to append.

